# Latest Project



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just finished building this cooler. My wife and are donating it to the upcoming Jimmy Hawk fundraiser being held Saturday, April 27th at Rowdy Bucks in Crosby, Tx. It will be part of the auction.

Jimmy was seriously injured in an ATV accident. Multiple bones broke and several surgeries for facial reconstruction were necessary. We are doing our part to help. He is a local fellow and our daughters know him well. A heck of a nice guy.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job - that should bring a bundle.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very Nice!! Hope it brings in top dollar!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice gesture, and nice workmanship, Mike...

I'll open the bidding at $200.00......:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You make the best ones I have seen (and I've seen many over the years) 

Good luck in the auction and I hope it brings in a lot!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, It should bring a bundle of money...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks fellas. Jim, I will have someone (probably me or the missus) place your bid for you.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Mike.. I just wanted to be sure it don't go for any 'garage sale' price...and hope it will bring a lot more that that. Keep me posted..I'm interested...


(also..forgive me for not forwarding Santa's present . I've spent the last four months in hell and ain't been able to get out to my shop much.. He's still coming yore way...LOL)


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

good job Mike...and good on ya' for the bid Tortuga!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The benefit helpers picked up the cooler Tuesday. Hopefully, it will bring some good money for the fundraiser. I know several people are interested in it including the guy that came to pick it up.

Jim, I got your back.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Mike... I hope it goes for so much more than my 'top bid' that I PMd ya that they are all laughing at me as a 'cheapskate'......:biggrin:

Dunno what I would do with it if I won...Give it to one of the kids, I guess. If I gave it to my son..we'd have to change the logo on the front, though..


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MT...that is one sharp looking cooler. Great job on the build!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. I hope to have a report tomorrow of the auction result.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great looking cooler. Great job!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

SOLD! $1000

Bidding started st $300 and went up fast. Sorry Jim, I never even got to bid for you!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

No apology due, Mike...I was hoping it would hit the roof...and it did...


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome all the way around.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

That's great Mike!!! Very nice build.

I'm thinking I need to build one of those for my daughter. Except with an Aggie logo........lol


----------

